# What's your personality type?



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The TypeFinder Personality Test

===================================================

I'm an INTJ with a part ISTJ. A mastermind and inspector. Previous tests I've taken simply came up with INTJ. I guess that's why when the shit hits the fan I want to be in charge of my surroundings same as now. Though honestly a friend joked, I may look to make a good number of people my serfs and be their lord. :mrgreen: Hell, I'm just being me.









You Are an Introvert

Your energy style is Introversion (in contrast with Extraversion). This dimension describes how you manage your energy.

Introverts are energized by being quiet, reflective, and calm. They maintain a distance from the outside world and prefer to conserve their energy rather than expend a lot of effort seeking excitement. They enjoy:

• Contemplating ideas and experiences
• Being in calm surroundings
• Exploring a subject in depth
• Reflecting on thoughts or feelings
• Maintaining distance and privacy
• Quiet and solitude

You May Be an Intuitive or a Sensor

Your score was right on the borderline for the Intuition vs. Sensing dimension. We can't say for sure what your style is for this dimension of personality.

This dimension describes how you process information. Have a look at both styles below, and see if you can get a sense of which describes you best.

Sensors process information in a concrete, realistic way. They focus on observing and recalling facts, experiences, and details. They like to focus on:
• Observing sights, sounds, sensations
• Noticing details
• Experiencing the present moment
• Concrete, provable facts
• Realism and practicality
• Knowledge from past experience

Intuitives process information in an abstract, imaginative way. They focus on ideas and concepts that cannot be directly observed. They like to focus on:

• Observing patterns and connections
• Interpreting meaning
• Imagining potential
• Ideas and concepts
• Innovation and creativity
• Possibilities for the future

You Are a Thinker

Your values style is Thinking (in contrast with Feeling). This dimension describes your orientation to personal values.

Thinkers value logic, competence, and objectivity. They believe that every person has a responsibility to take care of him or herself. They are concerned with:

• Using logical reasoning
• Being unbiased and impartial
• Considering costs and benefits
• Seeking consistency and justice
• Keeping a competitive edge
• Making objective decisions

You Are a Judger

Your self-management style is Judging (in contrast with Perceiving). This dimension describes how you organize your life.

Judgers like structure and order. They keep organized and plan ahead, resist distractions, and stay focused on their goals. They prefer to:

•Create a plan and stick to it
•See a task through to completion
•Adhere to a schedule
•Set goals and maintain focus
•Follow rules and regulations
•Set clear expectations


----------



## lorie (Aug 14, 2012)

I think I broke it. Either that or I have a split personality.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

That test is BS. I'm an asshole and I know it, but I don't care. That just what I've been told on the internet and they can't say anything that isn't true on the internet!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am a solid ISTJ
You are an Introvert
You are a Sensor
You are a Thinker
You are a Judger

In other words, I'm structured, orderly, logical, practical and realistic, and I'm happiest when everybody leaves me the heck alone.:mrgreen:
Yep! That's me!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am also an ISTJ, which is why I am the perfect candidate to become Supreme Overload after SHTF.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I knew this place was filled with future overlord's. :mrgreen:


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I am ESTJ, or "The Supervisor." So I am a little controlling? I am sure that my wife would disagree with that. She would say that I like to believe that I am in control, or rather that she lets me believe I am in control...


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

As long as I am left alone with my family. I could care less what you call me.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I am an ISFP, Introvert, Sensor, Feeler, Perceiver. I was on the borderline with the extrover/introver and Intuitive/sensor. I have to have some social interaction. Then I'm done. Leave me alone.:|


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that puts me squarely in the "minion" class as opposed to the "overlord" class.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

longrider said:


> I think that puts me squarely in the "minion" class as opposed to the "overlord" class.


Nothing wrong with that and it's a valued class. Too many overlords make for bloody wars. The world is thankfully better for caretakers also.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

longrider said:


> I think that puts me squarely in the "minion" class as opposed to the "overlord" class.


Yeah but you are "horse people", so you are okay. There are three types of people that I have always found it really easy to get along with: horse people, gun people, and preppers. This site has all three and I guess that is why I like it.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It says I should take my meds and wait for the nice people to show up and take me back to my room.

Wunder wut that means?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Entj.. the commander.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Supreme Chancellor, for me.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

ENTJ in a Nutshell ( The Commander...LOL)
ENTJs are strategic leaders, motivated to organize change. They are quick to see inefficiency and conceptualize new solutions, and enjoy developing long-range plans to accomplish their vision. They excel at logical reasoning and are usually articulate and quick-witted.

ENTJs are analytical and objective, and like bringing order to the world around them. When there are flaws in a system, the ENTJ sees them, and enjoys the process of discovering and implementing a better way. ENTJs are assertive and enjoy taking charge; they see their role as that of leader and manager, organizing people and processes to achieve their goals.

ENTJ in the Population
ENTJ is one of the least common types in the population, and the rarest type among women (with INTJ). ENTJs make up:

•2% of the general population
•3% of men
•1% of women 


I knew I was different...LOL


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't think the test displays properly on my screen, but I know what my personality is anyway because a psychiatrist once put it in writing when he analysed me for a vigilante rap I'd been arrested for-"His behaviour throughout the interview was appropriate, he is a strong-minded individual which would account for the trouble he now finds himself in".
In other words I'm a stubborn pig-headed s.o.b..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hit so many borderlines, . . . feel like I'm just undocumented.

That's OK, . . . I've got along for 68 years without being pegged, . . . guess I'll just keep on doing what I been doing.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It said I should be locked away and not let out except in time of war.
ENTJ, INTJ ect same things Army came up with under different names years ago.
I do except that a chosen life style does effect out come of the test.
"ENTJs are strategic leaders, motivated to organize change...... ENTJs are assertive and enjoy taking charge"
I would not say enjoy taking charge but not will to sit by and let things fall to group think.
Motivated to organize change.. well that is what infantry soldiers .


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Nothing wrong with that and it's a valued class. Too many overlords make for bloody wars. The world is thankfully better for caretakers also.


Fuzzee, You're still killin me with that avatar man! Love it.

Okay back to the topic... Not to brag but I'm worse than some, better than most. I'm prolly not on a lot of folks Christmas card list, but many know they can count on me in a pinch. I'd rather be blunt and to the point rather than wishy washy and fail to get my point across the first time. I'm kind of a d*ck I suppose. But I try to be the kind of a friend that I would like to have. When I told pawpaw a big kid at school wanted to kick my butt he'd say, "tell him you're gonna stomp a mud hole in his" He's say pick up a board and bust him in the head. or he'd ask, "How many times do you want to fight this feller?" and I'd say, "I don't want fight him at all." and he'd say, then whip his butt right the first time, hit him hard so he'll remember. Strangely, with that type of license and approval, I didn't get in that many scrapes as a dumb kid. I always surrounded myself with good pals and we all looked out for each other. I'm no war monger, but if need be, I can put a feller on his backside. Sad I know. but thats me...I'm funny that way. I wasn't always saved, and I remember some stuff.

punch (14th level, Elf Paladin)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Fuzzee, You're still killin me with that avatar man! Love it.


It is near perfect for my username, but I didn't make it sorry to say. I had seen it a while back and looked for it knowing it would be a great avatar. Whoever took it has a good sense of things. :mrgreen:


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

When my son first seen the movie Gran Torino he came in and said " DAD! They made a movie about you!"

I haven't stuck a cocked .45 in someones face over twice in the last year so I'm not too bad yet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SSGT said:


> When my son first seen the movie Gran Torino he came in and said " DAD! They made a movie about you!"
> 
> I haven't stuck a cocked .45 in someones face over twice in the last year so I'm not too bad yet.


 I like that, Both my sons are 7's now I often told them that diamond never meant nice guy.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

ESTJ...but not a solid.too many variables! and Punch just cracks me up!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

ISTJ all the way.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

That test, when I was done, was like reading a horoscope ... I could be just about anything according to that. It was a waste of time IMHO - total bravo sierra.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

My dad gave me a "psychiatric evaluation" when I was a kid, I overheard him saying to my mam about me - "He's nutty! No don't laugh, I really do mean it, he wastes all his pocket money on silly plastic model aeroplanes then hangs 'em on string from his bedroom ceiling in full view of the street, I dread to think what the neighbours are saying about him. 
He's up there now building a bleddy great Superfortress,God only knows how much that cost him, when's he going to start saving his money instead?"
I got my own back though, I filled his radio with sand from a builders yard down the road and enjoyed his bewildered expression when he tried to tune in the Clay-Liston fight but all he got were electrical crackles and splutters. He he he 
Then the sand began pouring out in torrents like an Indiana Jones temple and he freaked, "I don't believe it!" he yelled, "its full of bleddy sand, how the hell did that get in there?" ..
He's been dead now 30 years but I wonder what he'd say if he knew I still buy models, I got Amelia Earharts red Lockheed Vega last year and have currently got my eye on a cool B-25 Doolittle Raider down the model shop..

PS- he was far nuttier than me, he was a chronic workaholic factory worker and once said "That factory's my life", and ended up half off his rocker


----------

